# Celluclay:An Alternative to Sculptamold?



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Like many others, I have not been able to find sculptamold locally. I found some "celluclay", but I do not want to buy a 5lb pack without knowing if this stuff is good. I specifically need to know if the texture is good for N scale and if it is strong, or if it cracks, since I am cutting the cost of the plaster cloth there is little overlapping and the base is very weak. Hydrocal cracked horribly. I am modeling a mountain layout, N scale, but unlike others, I am in a real fix because school is starting soon and I only have one week after this, I will not have time because of homework, algebra, and all that crud  So I cannot order sculptamold online, or it will be another week! Need help quickly please! 
THANKS!!!!


----------

